# Suche Gamer PC



## qq (2. Juli 2011)

Hey ich suche einen guten Gamerpc, der aufjedenfall auch für neuerer Games noch maximale leistung erbringt, daher die neusten und auch die zukunftssicheren anschlüsse hat, das man zb, in 2 jahren ihn nochmal gut auf den aktuellen stand bringen kann, also einfach zukunftsorientiere anschlüsse teiel. betriebssystem bräuchte ich auch noch dazu. kennt vllt wär grade ein gutes angebot? ich bin an einem komplett pc interessiert. Preislich bin ich circa bei der 750€ schwelle, kann aber auch noch +200€ hochgehen. aber wenn es grad ein gutes gerät für 500€ gibt, wärs auch ok. vllt hat jemand grad ein gutes angebot ich dachte ich schlag bei amazon oder one zu. ich will aufjeden fall f+r mein hart verdientes geld echt das beste bekommen, also preis/leistungs und zukunftsorientert. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen^^.


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. Juli 2011)

möchtest du das teil übertakten?
da du einmal 750€ und einmal 950€ nennst, mach ich mal 3 vorschläge die dazwischen liegen 
1.AMD(ab 809,13 Euro) : qq - AMD | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland (übertaktbar, solltest du das nicht wollen kann man hier nochmal einiges sparen)
2.Intel(ab 828,46 Euro) : qq - intel/no OC | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland (nicht übertaktbar!)
3.Intel(ab 891,73 Euro) : qq - Intel/OC | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland (übertaktbar)


----------



## bruchpilot94 (3. Juli 2011)

Moin,
also wenn ich das richtig verstehe möchtest du dir einen "fertig" PC kaufen...

ich würde dir raten: lass dir hier von der Community einen PC zusammenstellen da bekommst du auf jeden Fall mehr Leistung für dein Geld und bei Hardwareversand kannst du dir die Mühle für 20 € zusammenbauen lassen.

Möchtest du übertakten ?
Hast du noch irgendwelche Komponenten die du wieder verwenden Möchtest (Festplatte, DVD Laufwerk, Soundkarte, etc.) ?


Edit: menno zu langsam


----------



## qq (3. Juli 2011)

Habe nochmal überlegt ich würe bis zu 900 ausgeben. Mir ist zudem nochien guter service + garantie sehr wichtig, was haltet ihr den von diesem anbieter Aktuelle Produkte zu satt reduzierten Preisen bei Combat Ready!

wie ist zb dieser pc hier http://www.combatready.de/product_info.php?cPath=301_313&products_id=17694 ?

oder ist alternate besser  http://www.alternate.de/html/configurator/builderLite/components.html?builderKind=1&systemId=142 ?


----------



## qq (3. Juli 2011)

Keiner eine Ahnung???)=


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. Juli 2011)

du wirst dich leider etwas gedulden müssen, hier habe leute auch RL 
der letzte hat eine viel zu schwache grafikkarte fürs gaming.
die anderen beiden haben eine langsame festplatte. sind nicht einfach zum übertakten und die mainboards sind nicht gut zum updaten später. ich würde nie mehr fertig pc kaufen, sondern immer zusammenbauen, ich warte jetzt einfach das dir das noch jemand außer mir und bruchpilot94 bestätigt.


----------



## qq (3. Juli 2011)

Aber wenn cih selber baue, habe ich dann auch garantie, also spricjh kann den rechner irgendwo hinschicken und bekomm einen neune , bzw alles repariert?


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. Juli 2011)

du hast trotzdem garantie ja! und wenn etwas kaputt ist, dann schreibst du hier im forum, was das problem ist, wir sagen dir was kaputt ist und du schickst es zurück. den ganzen rechner irgendwo hinschicken gibt es da nicht(gottsei dank). solltest du bedenken vorm zusammenbau haben, dann lass ihn dir bei einem utnernehemen, wie dem o.g. hardwareversand.de zusammenbauen für einen geringen aufpreis


----------



## qq (3. Juli 2011)

ihr seid die experten, ich habe immo 0 markttransparenz. gibts ne seite wo ich die teile alle aufienmal kaufen kann, oder muss cih die bei jedem einzelen günstigens hersteller kaufen? könnt ihr ir für 800 euro + kosten für aufbau einen guten gamer pc zusammenstellen, wenn ab 900 schon etwas sehr viel besserers geht, geht auch 900. betriebssystem kauf ich dann nochmal extra


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. Juli 2011)

naja, wenn du mir sagst, welche meiner empfohlenen systeme du da oben schwerpunktmäßig favorisierst, dann kann ich dir das ziemlich schnell bei einem händler zusammensuchen(es wird vll geringe abweichungen bei marken oder so geben)


----------



## qq (3. Juli 2011)

ich weiss nicht ich will einfach nur ein zocker pc für circa so 800 euro, also maximale leistung für diesen betrag. und er sollte in 1-2 jahren noch locker aufrüstbar sein , also mit neune anschlüssen slots ka was es da so gibt^^


----------



## Fraggerick (4. Juli 2011)

na, in dem preisrahmen bleibt ja nur intel 

hier ma mein vorschlag:



> Ihr Warenkorb vom 04.07.2011 um 10:13 Uhr
> 
> Produkt	Anzahl	Einzelpreis	Gesamtpreis
> Sharkoon SilentStorm CM SHA660-135A 660 Watt
> ...



im kurzen:
der i5-2400 (der i7 oder i5-2500 bringt nichts...)
leiser kühler
8gb ram in 2 riegeln (upgrad auf 16gb gut möglich, aber halt nichtnur 4gb, ram is grad so schön billig)
ne flotte 1gb platte
die gtx470 in der leisen und schnellen AMP! version (einfach hammer preis leistung!)
genug lüfter + steuerung
schlichtes aber gutes gehäuse von marke
leistungsstarkes, leises netzteil mit kabelmanagement
stino mainboard, aber in ATX format das man gut platz drauf hat.


veränderungsmöglichkeiten: 100 euro bleiben, also entweder dafür das betriebsystem kaufen (family edition ,3 lizenzen win7 für 120euro und an die famile verteilen/verkaufen) oder eine 64gb ssd ein zu bauen, ODER für die hundert euro mehr die gtx470 durch eine gtx 570 ersetzen.

rechner zusammenbauen ist recht einfach, aufpassen muss man nur bei der cpu...


----------



## qq (4. Juli 2011)

hey danke für deine mühen, ist dann dein pc den du erstellt hast, deutlich besser wie diese fertig rechner auch für 700 euro
1:   Topseller 4 i5-2500 HD6950 4GB 1,0TB
2. One Computer Phenom II X6 1090T, 6x 3.2 Ghz, 4096MB DDR3, 1000GB, 20x
3. One Computer Core i5-2500, 4x3.3Ghz, 4096MB DDR3, 1500GB, 20x


----------



## Fraggerick (4. Juli 2011)

ich würde in der preisklasse von amd abstand nehmen, amd taugt nur bis 100euro, ab da hat intel deutlich die nase vorne.

rechner 2 ist also sowohl von der cpu als auch von der grafik deutlich schwächer in games.

rechner eins hat einen ertwas leistungsstärkeren prozessor, wird dir in spielen aber nicht auffallen. die grafik ist dagegen leistungsschwächer. marken netzteil und marken gehäuse, das ist gut, weniger gut ist der cpu kühler und der ram. 2gb riegel sind einfach steinzeit, dazu kommt das das mainboard nur 2 steckplätze hat, aufrüsten also nur durch austausch der rams und nicht einfach durch erweiterung. ein betriebsystem ist bei dem rechner ein aufpreispflichtiges zubehör.

rechner nummer drei: cpu wie bei eins, allerdings ist hier die grafik noch leistungsschwächer als bei eins! zum arbeitsspeicher wird keine aussage getroffen, das mainboard hat aber wenigstens 4 ram slots.
das netzteil und das gehäuse sind bei rechner nummer drei eher... minderwertig bis chinamüll. 
und auch hier wieder: ohne betriebsystem.


wenn du zwischen den dreien wählen musst, nimm den ersten. kannst dir unter zubehör ein 64bit windows 7 drauf machen lassen und für einen sehr geringen aufpreis einen 4gb ram riegel einbauen lassen statt 2x2gb.

wenn du allerdings keine angst vor dem schrauben hast würd ich mir den selber schrauben, du bekommst einfach mehr fürs geld und hast sicherlich keine minderwertigen dinge verbaut. (lüfter, netzteil, gehäuse, da wird gern gespart)


----------



## Fraggerick (4. Juli 2011)

ich korrigiere meine aussage: die 6950 ist ähnlich schnell wie die gtx 470 AMP!, im stino layout aber lauter.
und zum dritten rechner: die gtx560ti ist ähnlich schnell der gtx 470, verbaut ist aber eine gtx560 OHNE ti. und die ist langsamer als eine mit ti...

naja, wie dem auch sei, der erste rechner von den dreien ist der beste. wenn du den vergleichbar zum selbstbau machst kostet der aber 904€

der selbstgebaute kostet 100euro weniger (beide mit windows 7) und beim selbstgebauten hast du dann noch 2 windows 7 lizenzen übrig...

nachtrag:
selbst bau ist einfach wertiger, man weis was man hat, hat idr immer bessere einzelbauteile. zb netzteil MIT kabelmanagement, markenlüfter plus extra steuerung, sehr hochwertiger und leiser kühler auf der grafikkarte, hochwertiger ram (und viel davon), leiser cpu kühler, marken gehäuse.


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. Juli 2011)

würde keine alte gtx470 mehr kaufen. die hd 6950 ist ein P/L hammer.
da es egal zu sein scheint, was ich dir sage, kannst du den Topseller 4 für 699€ kaufen und damit glücklich werden


----------



## Fraggerick (4. Juli 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> würde keine alte gtx470 mehr kaufen. die hd 6950 ist ein P/L hammer.
> da es egal zu sein scheint, was ich dir sage, kannst du den Topseller 4 für 699€ kaufen und damit glücklich werden


 
das kann man so unterschreiben, wenn das aber ne stino 6950 ist und ne gtx470AMP geben die sich vom tempo nicht wirklich was, die gtx ist unter last aber einfach mal 15dba leiser... (und fast 30 euro günstiger..)

ich hab die gtx 480AMP im rechner, und die hörst du nich wirklich.. und die legt nochmal bricket nach bei der wärme.

@TE: der preisunterschied zum selberbauen wird noch höher, wenn man den rechner bei einem günstigeren shop als alternate bestellt.. aber der service von alternate FTW!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2011)

Also "die 470" und "die 480" gibt es nicht. Es gibt leise und laute, ebenso bei er 6950. Die 480 würd ich komplett weglassen, da hat man Mehrkosten für das nötige bessere Netzteil.

und AMD vs. Intel: Intel ist für die 160€ eines 2500k besser, klar, aber die Frage ist: sind mehr als ein X4 955 (ca. 85€) oder X4 955 (ca. 100€) überhaupt nötig? Bei AMD kann man zudem bereits eines der neuen Boards mit 900er-Chipsatz nehmen, auf die dann auch die neuen AM3+ CPUs passen, FALLS man mal ne neue CPU braucht. man spart sich halt mit AMD einiges, auch weil die Board bei gleicher Ausstattung/leistung etwas preiswerter sind. 

Wenn das egal ist und man ein par Prozenz mehr Leistung will, kann man natürlich Intel nehmen.


----------



## qq (5. Juli 2011)

Ok ihr habt mich überzeugt. Ich baue selber. Sollt ich alle Teile bei Alternate bestellen? Oder gibt es noch einen besseren Anbieter,wo ich alle komponente aufienmal kaufen kann? Alternate bietet sich bei mir an weil ich direkt 5Km von Alternate entfernt wohne, aber wenn es einen deutlich billigeren anbieter an pcm teilen gibt, nennt ihn mir^^,


----------



## Fraggerick (5. Juli 2011)

es gibt billigere anbieter (viele) aber nicht so viele günstigere. der service von alternate ist unschlagbar! die preise sind, bei angeboten super, bei normaler ware immer noch gut.

Wenn alternate um die ecke ist, dann würd ichs auf jedenfall da bestellen und abholen, sparste sogar porte. (und da du ja auch ein gehäuse mitbestellst ist das immer nicht gerade wenig)

Du kannst einfach mal auf geizhals.at gucken ob und wieviel es das wo anderst billiger gibt.


----------



## qq (5. Juli 2011)

Ok, dann lass ich mir auch einfach von alternate die kiste zusammenbauen, wird ja auch nicht mehr als 40euro hoffentlich kosten.
Hier fraggerick dann vertrau ich einfach dir mal und hol mir folgende teile

Ihr Warenkorb vom 04.07.2011 um 10:13 Uhr

Produkt Anzahl Einzelpreis Gesamtpreis
Sharkoon SilentStorm CM SHA660-135A 660 Watt
Art-Nr. TN6S06
Auf Lager 1 € 69,90* € 69,90*

Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB
Art-Nr. AEBU11
Auf Lager 1 € 49,99* € 49,99*

Chieftec DF-02B
Art-Nr. TQXCD2
Auf Lager 1 € 39,99* € 39,99*

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 470 AMP!
Art-Nr. JCXTF4
Auf Lager 1 € 169,90* € 169,90*

Asrock H61DE/S3
Art-Nr. GRER16
Auf Lager 1 € 67,90* € 67,90*

G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1066 Kit
Art-Nr. IDIFG1T2
Im Zulauf 1 € 49,99* € 49,99*

Scythe Katana 3
Art-Nr. HXLY23
Im Zulauf 1 € 20,99* € 20,99*

Intel® Core™ i5-2400
Art-Nr. HR5I01
Im Zulauf 1 € 157,90* € 157,90*

LG GH-22NS
Art-Nr. CEBL0J
Auf Lager 1 € 19,79* € 19,79*

Arctic-Cooling F12
Art-Nr. TL9V26
Im Zulauf 4 € 3,99* € 15,96*

Scythe Kaze Q 3.5"
Art-Nr. TEEY17
Im Zulauf 1 € 11,99* € 11,99*

Warenwert
zzgl. Versandkosten € 674,30*
ab € 19,90**
Gesamtpreis
inkl. 19% MWSt. € 694,20***

Würdest du den mir immer noch empfehlen? Ich kann ruhig noch 100 euro mehr ausgebenk, oder lohnt sich das nicht. also zb wärebn für 100 euro nochmal eine große verbesserung möglich, zb deutlich deutlich bessere grafikkarte oder cpu, oder soll ich es bei dienem gepostetet vorschlag belassen? und ist er aufjedenfall zukunftssicher von den anschlüssen und so her?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2011)

Du kannst auch eine GTX 570 nehmen, die wäre besser als die 470 - allerdings wäre die nicht unbedingt so viel besser, wie sie mehr kostet.

Oder zum gleichen Preis wie die GTX 470 eine AMD 6950, die ist stromsparender und ansonsten in etwa vergleichbar. Da wäre dann auch 100%ig nicht ein so starkes Netzteil nötig.


UNd mal ne ne Frage: Arctic-Cooling F12 => VIER Stück? Wozu das denn? ^^  In einem Gehäuse reichen zwei Lüfter völlig aus, im Gegenteil: vier Stück könnten sogar schlechter sein, denn ein Lüfter an der falschen Stelle kann den Luftstrom zerstören. Ich würd auch eher zwei "gute" nehmen, die trotz wenig U/min (nicht mehr als 1000 U/min) viel m³ Luft fördern. Keine Ahnung, ob die F12 vlt. sogar sehr gut sind, aber ich persönlich würd da eher um die 8€ ausgeben. Von Scythe zB gibt es da gute Modelle.


----------



## Fraggerick (5. Juli 2011)

die 6950 ist eben NICHT zum gleichen preis sondern 30euro teurer. und der kühler der AMP! ist genial! der leistungsvorsprung der 6950 ist durch den höheren takt der AMP! auch gegessen. also, gleich schnell, 30euro teurer, und deutlich lauter (die 6950 im stino vs AMP!) das spricht alles für die AMP!

zum netzteil: das ist ganz klar überdimensioniert. aber: weniger last -> weniger wärme -> leiser. dazu kommen die aufrüstmöglichkeiten durch die satten reserven. alle mal besser als ein 400w netzteil was bei vollast auf dem letzten loch pfeift.

die lüfter: ich hatte bissher glück mit meinen AC. (6 gekauft, alle bis auf einer sehr leise) die stauben auch in aller regelmäßigkeit die preisleistungsempfehlungen bei lüfter roundups ab.
im zweifelsfall einer vorne unten, einer hinten oben, das netzteil mit dem 120er lüfter zum boden hin eingebaut.

dann jeh nach lust und laune einen blasend auf den cpukühler im seiten teil und einen saugend auf die graka. der unterste punkt in der liste ist eine 3,5`` lüftersteuerung mit 4 reglern, wenn man die ac etwas runter dreht sind sie flüsterleise, wenn man die aufdreht machen die echt mächtig wind.

mit der lüftersteuerung stellst du das einmal nach deinem belieben (lautstärke) ein. wenn du dann im hochsommer merkst, das es zu warm wird, kann man dann immernoch aufdrehen.

zum ram: nimm den da! : DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit  fehler meinerseits, der ursprungliche war nur 1066. (und der da ist in der promo ^^)


wenn du noch 100 euro über hast (denk an das betriebsystem) dann nimm entweder ne ssd Agility2 E 2,5" SSD 60 GB oder aber 

oder, was sicherlich auch in herbs sinne ist (  ) du kaufst nicht die gtx sondern die da: HD6950 Vortex II

die ist auch leise, dank übertaktung flotter als ne gtx470 AMP! UND hat 2gb vram. 

aber ob du jetzt bei crysis very high 33 oder 34 frames hast...

wenn dir die paar watt mehr strom der gtx egal sind (sind unter vollast 60watt mehr, volllast hat man aber eher selten beim spielen und im idel sinds dann nurnoch 3 watt mehr... also mM nach zu vernachlässigen) dann gibts eigentlich keinen grund keine gtx470 AMP! einzubauen... in dem preisbereich unschlagbar. und dann würde ich zu ssd raten.

was ich viel interesanter find ist das du beim gehäuse nicht mäkelst, das ist eines der schlichtesten gehäuse die man kaufen kann, idr wollen viele eher sowas: X-Warrior


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2011)

Also, ne 6950 gibt es ab 179€, also nur 10€ mehr, nicht 30€   aber egal, ich würd halt die nehmen, die es in "meinem Shop" zum besseren Kurs gibt.


----------



## qq (5. Juli 2011)

Hey danke danke, ne gehäuse muss nur den zweck erfüllen, steht eh total in der ecke sieht keiner^^.Dann spar ich die 100 euro, bzw geb sie für das betriebssystem aus, brauch ich da windows 7 version mit 32 oder 64? Fraggerick könntest mir nochmal alle komponente kurz aufschreieben, das ich gleich morgen die bei alternate bestellen kann. und wie findest du die idee, es von alternate einfach fertig bauen zulassen und denkst du die bauen deinen lüfter , der wie ichs jetzt rausgehört habe, sehr viel kann, richtig ein?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

Also, für ein gehäuse würd ich eher 50€ ausgeben als nur 20-30€. Mehr als 50-60€ müssen es in der Tat nicht sein. Aber so um die 50€ => soll ja auch gut belüftet und nicht zu laut sein, oder?

Windows nimmst Du win7 64Bit. 

ach ja: hardwareversand.de ist auch ein sehr guter shop, der für 20€ auch zusammenbaut. Meist sind die auch was günstiger als Alternate, kann aber je nach Komponenten in der Summe dann ähnlich sein.


----------



## Fraggerick (6. Juli 2011)

Windows 7 Home Premium Family Pack

kann dir das da ans herz legen, sind drei lizenzen (upgrade, wenn man genau sein muss, heist: du musst für jede genutzt lizenz eine alte widnowslizenz besitzen) für 120euro... schwester, bruder, eltern, freunde, jeder der schon einen rechner mit bestehender lizenz hat kann dir dann eine der zwei lizenzen gegen einen obulus von 30euro abnhemen... dann kostet dich dein windows nurnoch 30€. ist sowohl ne 64 als auch 32 bit cd drinn. wichtig ist nur, das man sich an diese anleitung hält: (ist aber seeeehr einfach) WINPAGE - Die Windows-Seite

hab so inzwischen schon 9 rechner neu bewindowsed, im schlimmsten fall muss man sich halt auf ebay ne XP lizenz besorgen, aber selbst dann ist dieser weg immernoch deutlich günstiger als ein "echtes" windows. (das gleich gilt für office home and student mit 3 lizenzen)

wenn du mir per PN deine emailadresse zukommen lässt kann ich dir den warenkorb mailen. (direkter link auf alternate)


nachtrag: die gtx470 ist grade ausverkauft, kann sein das sie die wieder rein bekommen, ruf davor mal an. sonnst halt doch die ATI karte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Juli 2011)

Will mir auch nen neuen Rechner kaufen, da meiner inzwischen 10 Jahre auf dem  Buckel hat. Da ich vom Schrauben kaum Ahnung habe, kommt somit nur ein  Komplettsystem in Frage. Bin auf einige pcg-hardware Systeme gestossen  (link), welchen davon würdet ihr empfehlen? Er darf ca. 1000€ kosten und sollte in erster Linie ein Spiele-PC sein, mit genug Power für kommendes wie BF3. Bevorzugt werden Intel und Nvidia. Muss natürlich nicht unbedingt Alternate sein, nehme auch andere Firmen.

ALTERNATE


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2011)

Ich finde den hier eine gute Zusammenstellung: Premium-PC HD6950-Edition? auf Nvidia-Graka basiert wäre das teurer oder schlechter bei den PCs, die ich auf die schnelle so finden kann. und so oder so: selbst zusammengestellt würde man da natürlich auch nochmal ein bisschen sparen, nicht zuletzt auch weil Alternate idR ein paar % teurer ist als manch anderer ebenfalls guter Shop.


Bei Hardwareversand.de zB gibt es diesen hier: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46682&agid=1725  graka schwächer, dafür mit WIndows.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Juli 2011)

besten Dank Herb. Ja, Win7 sollte schon dabei sein, brauch ich ja sowieso. Da wäre mir noch dieser hier aufgefallen:

Straight II W7HP64


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2011)

Der ist auch gut, aber GTx 560 ist halt schwächer als die AMD 6950. Und einen PC in der Leistung könte man sich für 100-200€ weniger auch zusammenstellen mit windows dabei. Bei dem PC mit der AMD-Karte ohne windows: win7 kann man ja dazukaufen, das ist auch leicht und schnell installiert. Die Systembuilderversion kostet um die 80-90€, und inzwischen gibt es auch eine "Familien"Version für um die 120€, bei der Du direkt 3 Lizenzen bekommst.


----------



## Fraggerick (8. Juli 2011)

alternate baut dir den rechner auch nach wunsch zusammen. kostet 80€ aufpreis...

wäre dann zb sowas: 
PC-Builder (Kosten für Zusammenbau, Katana 3, GeForce GTX570, Windows 7 Home Premium, Core™ i5-2400, ModXStream Pro 600W, DF-02B, GH-22NS, 2x F12, H61DE/S3, HD103SJ 1 TB, DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333(1500) Kit) 908,15 inkl 20 euro porto 

Kurz: gtx 570, 8gb ram und einen i5-2400. hatt mehr dampf als aller verlinkten. und noch 100euro platz nach oben zu deinem budget (inkl windoof)


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Hardwareversand.de zB gibt es diesen hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HWV [G]amer Intel i5-2500K-N560-8GB, inkl. Windows 7 Home Premium (64- Bit)  graka schwächer, dafür mit WIndows.


 
da ich oft bei Amazon kaufe, wäre ein PC Kauf dort natürlich auch denkbar. Ist dieser hier dann ein gutes Pendant zu deinem verlinkten?
Zudem nur 5€ Versandkosten^^

Windows7 Professional 64 |Gamer-PC ECO-TEC Intel Sandy: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Fraggerick (8. Juli 2011)

mM nach ist zum gamen der i5-2500k zu starkt und die gtx 560ti zu schwach.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2011)

ja, genau wie bei dem "teuren" AlternatePC. Ich finde die Kombi Intel i5 2400 + eine AMD 6950 insgesamt deutlich besser.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn die gtx 560ti so kacke ist, wieso ist sie dann in fast allen Rechnern verbaut? Zudem hast du mir die doch in deinem Link vom Hardwareversand selbst empfohlen^^ Nu bin ich ganz unentschlossen.


----------



## Fraggerick (8. Juli 2011)

die 560ti ist nicht kacke. sehr gute karte. aber nichts fürn tausend euro pc.

nachtrag: wenn du das doppelte für die grafik wie für deine cpu ausgibst landest du in der richtigen ecke. also zb ne gtx580 OC oder gtx590 für einen i5- 2500k


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2011)

Die 560 ist halt schwächer als eine AMD 6950. Das ist alles. WENN Du einen PC für 800-1000€ kaufen willst und Nvidia drin sein soll, dann muss es meiner Meinung nach eben schon eine GTX 570 sein. Die PCs mit ner GTx 560 sind halt meist sogar teurer als der mit der 6950.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> WENN Du einen PC für 800-1000€ kaufen willst und Nvidia drin sein soll, dann muss es meiner Meinung nach eben schon eine *GTX 570* sein.



wenn du ein Angebot mit *dieser* Karte findest, Win7 dabei ist und das ganze unter 1000€ bleibt, dann her mit dem link. Falls nicht, wird es halt die gtx 560ti mit dem amazon angebot werden. Komplettsystem muss leider sein.


----------



## LordAragorn (9. Juli 2011)

Aber kann es nicht einfach Sinn machen, ne gute CPU zu kaufen und ne "Mittelmäßige" Graka, also wirklich 560 Ti, wenn es Nvidia sein soll?

CPU später mal aufrüsten ist evlt. doof, weil neues Mainboard nötig, etc. Da ist es fast schon ökonomisch sinnvoll, wenn einem das einige Zeit erspart bleibt.
Grafikkarte kann man jederzeit wieder wechseln. Und bis ne 560 Ti wirklich veraltet und unbrauchbar ist, gibts ne 760 Ti oder ähnliches für unter 150 Euro zum Nachrüsten ^^

Achja...
LouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuLouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juli 2011)

LordAragorn schrieb:


> Grafikkarte kann man jederzeit wieder wechseln. Und bis ne 560 Ti wirklich veraltet und unbrauchbar ist, gibts ne 760 Ti oder ähnliches für unter 150 Euro zum Nachrüsten ^^
> 
> Achja...
> LouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuLouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Da is was dran....zur Zeit tickt noch ne Gefurz 7800GT in meiner Mühle - dagegen is ne 560ti sicher eh purer Luxus^^

Achja....
Aaaaaaaaarrraaaaaaagöööööörnschn!!


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Juli 2011)

alternate macht dir gegen einen obulus aus den einzelteilen einen komplettrechner... wo ist das problem? P/L ist da auf jedenfall besser als bei den kompletten


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> alternate macht dir gegen einen obulus aus den einzelteilen einen komplettrechner... wo ist das problem?


 
das Problem ist das ich mit dem Zahlen-Buchstabengewirr vorhin nicht viel anfangen konnte (DF-02B, GH-22NS, 2x F12, H61DE/S3, HD103SJ 1 TB) Ich brauche dann genaue *Namen* der Komponenten und der empfohlene *Hersteller*.
Mainboard, Festplatte, Prozessor, Prozessorlüfter, Gehäuse, Netzteil etc. Mach mir ne schöne Liste mit allem was rein muss, die auch ein N00b versteht, dann schau ich mirs mal an.

EDITH: ich seh grad das ne gx580 das doppelte einer 560ti kostet...ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist...mir scheint da auch warten erstmal besser und solange die 560 zu nehmen.


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Juli 2011)

> Ihr Warenkorb vom 09.07.2011 um 15:43 Uhr
> 
> Produkt	Anzahl	Einzelpreis	Gesamtpreis
> 
> ...



mit übertakter freundlichem mainboard und der 2500k (die man gut übertakten kann) ggf sollte dann beim übertakten ein potenterer kühler drauf, zu zeit herrscht da allerdings noch keine not.

die karte ist inkl spiel und ziemlich günstig im vergleich zu den anderen.

drauf kommen noch 20euro porto und 80euro zusammenbau.

sparen kann man mit dem i5-2400, der ist nicht wirklich langsamer, kostet 20euro weniger, lässt sich aber schlechter takten. dann kanns auch ein 60euro günstigeres mainboard sein.

wenn man die lüftersteuerung nicht will sollte man leisere lüfter nehmen, die schlagen dann aber mit an die 10€ das stück zu buche. im prinzip reichen 2 lüfter, die anderen beiden sind halt reserve für hochsommer.

man könnte noch ne ssd einbauen, dann kommen aber 100euro drauf. (für 64gb)


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juli 2011)

erst mal besten Dank für die Liste. Mir fällt nur der status "im zulauf" auf - ich will den Rechner ja eigentlich noch diesen Monat kaufen, und wenn dann Komponenten fehlen, zieht sich das womöglich zu lange hin. Und was ne Lüftersteuerung ist bzw wozu man die braucht weiss ich auch nicht...ich dachte so ein Lüfter läuft eh immer^^


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Juli 2011)

naja, lüfter die auf 12v laufen sind entweder laut, oder schwach oder teuer 

die AC F12 sind laut und stark und günstig... und wenn man sie etwas runter dreht sind sie immernoch recht stark, günstig und leise... mit der option den luftdurchsatz einfach nach oben zu fahren... grad im sommer ne gute option. hab die selber und bin happy

im zulauf heist bei alternate nicht viel. da du eh anrufen musst, um das zusammenbauen zuzubuchen kannst du nachfragen, die wissen wann die lieferung eintrifft... idr wartet man nie länger als drei tage auf was...


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juli 2011)

Ob Lüfter Laut oder Leise sind, wäre mir dann nicht so wichtig...mein alter Rechner hier macht mehr Lärm als mein Staubsauger, man gewöhnt sich dran  Allerdings stehe ich gerade vor einem interessanten Problem: Wenn ich den Alternate-PC Konfigurator wähle, finde ich viele deiner Artikel nicht, zum Beispiel die Graka+Spiel. Die finde ich nur wenn ich mit der Artikelnummer danach suche, wodurch ich den Konfigurator aber wieder verlasse. Am einfachsten schien es mir somit, alle Artikel per Artikelnummer zu suchen und in den Einkaufskorb zu packen. Nur hab ich dort ja dann keinen Zusammenbau. Oder kann man den auch als "Artikel" irgendwo auswählen?


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Juli 2011)

ALTERNATE  per email nachfragen was sache ist... ich denke im worst case musst du halt per telefon bestellen.

die haben letzt ihr homepage neu gemacht und der pc-builder hat da leider etwas gelitten :-/

und, die steuerung ist ein aufpreis von um die 10 euro, an leise gewöhnt man sich auch, glaub mir


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Juli 2011)

ruf halt kurz an, da is bis 8 einer da


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2011)

Auch hardwareversand.de baut PCs komplett zusammen und ist idR auch günstiger als ALternate, der Zusammenbau kostet auch nur 20€, und wenn man windows dazubestellt, wird es ohne aufpreis installiert.


Aber was ist mit dem PC mit der 6950? Ist Dir das mit Nvidia SO wichtig? ^^


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Juli 2011)

ja, wäre der shop von denen nicht so furchtbar... 

der service von alternate ist halt schon legendär...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2011)

ich hab bisher von hwv auch nix schlechtes gehört. bei geizhals haben die ne bessere Durchschnittsnote als zB amazon 

und Ärger gibt es ab und an bei jedem shop - da wird es immer den Fall geben, wo eine Reklamation schiefgeht oder ein Kunde MEINT, dass er für eine 400€-Graka, die er nach 1,5 Jahren reklamiert, gefälligst auch 400€ in Bar zu bekommen habe usw


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit dem PC mit der 6950? Ist Dir das mit Nvidia SO wichtig? ^^


 
du meinst den hier, oder? Premium-PC HD6950-Edition

nein, SO wichtig ist es mir dann doch nicht, das 1000€ nicht überschritten werden ist am wichtigsten. Ist die 6950 etwa auf dem selben Level wie die gx570?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2011)

Die 570 ist schneller, aber ein PC damit wäre eben auch teurer. ich meinte das eher so: der mit der AMD 6950 kostet nicht mehr als die PCs mit einer GTX 560, wäre aber besser. klar: wenn Du die 1000€ ausreizen willst, würd ich die GTX 570 nehmen. Aber nen PC mit iner GTX 560 nehemn und das gleiche wie für einen mit ner 9650 zu zahlen, würd ich nicht machen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Juli 2011)

dann hab ich natürlich kein Betriebssytem dabei, und müsste das dazu bestellen. Richten die dann das Bios wenigstens so ein, das der Kasten von CD bootet? Oder sollte man schon eine Vorinstallation haben?


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Juli 2011)

aktuelle bios sind grafisch mit mausbedienung.. keine angst vor mysteriösen blauen schriften und balken 

Asus zeigt UEFI-BIOS mit Bedienung per Maus - Golem.de


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte nochmal ne Graka Frage zu dem Amazon Rechner. Da ist zwar "nur" ne 560 drin, allerdings scheint die gut übertaktet zu sein. Das Ding ist eine MSI GTX560 Ti DX11 TwinFrozrII/OC 1024MB GDDR5 Overclocked.
Was wäre zu der Karte zu sagen? Taugt sone übertaktete was?

Alles bleibt unter tausend Euro, inkl. versand, und windoof is auch dabei.


----------



## LordAragorn (10. Juli 2011)

Nur so eigener Senf zu Nvidia vs. ATI:
Ich weiß, es ist letztendlich Glaubenssache. 
Aber nach 3 GeForce ohne jede Probleme, ist mir eine ATI nach knapp über 2 Jahren quasi durchgebrannt, die jetzige kann ich einfach nicht auf einen aktuellen Treiber bringen. Der neueste Catalyst ist seit 3 Wochen oder so heraußen, 2 Hotfixes -> Immer noch Bluescreens nach der Installation. Und zwar die eklige Art, bei der man im abgesicherten Modus etc. rumfummelt und einige Zeit dasitzt (weil mit Systemwiederherstellung dann der dwm nicht mehr geht ^^)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Für mich geht Funktionalität im Zweifelsfall vor Schnelligkeit
Daher ab jetzt nur noch Nvidia: Zwar haben die auch Probleme, siehe The Witcher 2, aber man arbeitet offensichtlich recht schnell dran und nimmt das ernst.
Im ATI-Forum neigt der Support bei Fragen, die gehäuft auftreten und für die es offensichtlich keine Lösung zu geben scheint, dann garnicht mehr zu antworten. Nice ^^

Viel Glück mit dem neuen Rechner, Louu  Ich werd mir wohl bald so einen ganz ähnlichen holen *schon freu* Aber nie mehr ohne SSD


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Juli 2011)

LordAragorn schrieb:


> Nur so eigener Senf zu Nvidia vs. ATI:
> Ich weiß, es ist letztendlich Glaubenssache.
> Aber nach 3 GeForce ohne jede Probleme, ist mir eine ATI nach knapp über 2 Jahren quasi durchgebrannt



Ist mir fast genauso passiert. Nur hat meine ATI sich damals noch schneller verabschiedet. Ebenfalls mit Gefurz kein Problem. Damals hatten die AMD Rechner aber irgendwie auch alle Hitzeprobleme. Na egal, vielleicht sieht man sich im Battlefield, Aragörnschn


----------



## Fraggerick (10. Juli 2011)

am rande, zotac bietet 5 und evga 10 jahre garantie


----------



## LordAragorn (10. Juli 2011)

So ne Garantie ist natürlich nett, wenn sie wirklich abraucht.
Gegen dauernde Treiber- und Stabilitätsprobleme hilft's wenig. :/


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Juli 2011)

Rechner ist bestellt, nochmals Danke an Fraggerick und Herbboy - habt mir einen guten Einblick in die Materie verschafft.


----------



## Kenigo2011 (22. Februar 2012)

*Kein guter Service von Combat Ready!*

Ich bin ja mit meinem Post leider etwas spät für qq. Aber vielleicht nutzen meine Erfahrungen ja noch anderen Kaufinteressierten.

Ich habe meinen Core 2 Quad Q6600 PC (Kaufpreis: rd. 850 €) vor ca. 3,5 Jahren bei Combat Ready gekauft. Folgende Erfahrungen habe ich gemacht:


*Qualität des PC/ der Komponenten: Schulnote 3,5*

- Innenleben und Zusammenbau des PC ist o.K., bis auf die auf der Oberseite angebrachte USB/ Firewire -Schnittstelle, die wohl nicht sauber verbaut ist, so dass nur 1 von 2 USB Anschlüssen funktioniert. 
- WLAN -Karte funktionierte von Anfang an nicht gut (schlechter Empfang) => Kauf einer anderen Karte
 - Samsung Festplatte war nach 2,5 Jahren defekt. => Kauf einer neuen Festplatte
 - LG DVD Brenner hatte nach 2,5 Jahren Lese- und Schreibfehler bei DVDs => Kauf eines neuen Laufwerks


*Service / Garantie: Schulnote: 6*

- Leider muss ich dermaßen hart urteilen, da ich Combat Ready! an Ihrem eigenen Anspruch messen muss: "..Die Zufriedenheitsgarantie! Dafür stehe ich mit meinem Namen ..", "...Bei uns erhalten Sie kompetente Beratung ... und perfekten Service ..", "..technische Betreuung durch unsere kostenlose Hotline und 24 Stunden Reparaturservice.."

- Die Kundenhotline war telefonisch sehr schwierig zu erreichen, fast ständig war besetzt. Auf Mail-Anfragen bekam ich Standardantworten, die mir nicht weitergeholfen haben.
 - Ich bat, für meine schwach funkende WLAN-Schnittstellenkarte vorab einen Austausch zu bekommen, damit ich nicht wochenlang ohne Internet bin. Dies wurde abgelehnt, ich müsse zuerst die WLAN Karte einschicken, danach könne erst entschieden werden, ob ich eine kostenlose Austauschkarte erhalte. War nichts zu machen. Ich habe mir dann auf eigene Kosten eine Karte für 15 € gekauft und selbst eingebaut.

- Nach ca. 2,5 Jahren hatte ich Probleme mit der HDD von Samsung. WINDOWS stürzte häufiger ab und meldete einen schwerwiegenden Festplattenfehler. Nach Überprüfung mit HD Tune wurden zerstörte Speicherblocks in gemeldet, ein HDD Tausch war deshalb unvermeidbar. 
- Des weiteren hatte ich Lese- und Schreibfehler meines LG DVD Brenners, wofür ich um Hilfestellung bat.
 - Daraufhin habe ich Combat Ready per Email angeschrieben (nach vergeblichen Telefonanrufen - wegen Besetztzeichen) und um Hilfe gebeten, ich hatte ja eine 5 Jahresgarantie. Die Antwort lautete, dass ich die HDD auf eigene Kosten einschicken sollte, sie würde dann untersucht und wenn sich ein Defekt bestätigen sollte, auch ersetzt. Andernfalls müsste ich eine Servicepauschale von 34,80 € bezahlen. Daraufhin habe ich mich per Email über diese Form der Abwicklung beschwert und meine Verwunderung zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass ich auf eigene Kosten einschicken soll, da doch in der Garantie ein Vor-Ort Abholservice enthalten sei. Danach bekam ich zwar noch die Rückmeldung von Combat Ready, dass der Mitarbeiter in der ersten Antwort etwas voreilig gewesen sei. Selbstverständlich werde die Festplatte vor Ort abgeholt. Ein Vorabaustausch und Wegfall der Servicepauschale von 34,80 € falls kein Garantiefall vorliegt, konnte aber mir aber nicht eingeräumt werden.

- Auf meine Probleme beim DVD Laufwerk wurde von Combat-Ready nicht mehr eingegangen. Wie sich im Nachhinein herausgestellt hat, war auch dies defekt.

- Ich habe mir daraufhin sowohl eine neue Festplatte (40 €) als auch einen neuen DVD Brenner (20 €) übers Internet auf eigene Kosten gekauft und selbst eingebaut. 

*FAZIT: *Die Qualität der Komponenten möchte ich noch nicht einmal unbedingt CombatReady anlasten. Das passiert bei anderen Anbietern auch. Hier ist für mich allerdings der Service der Fehlerbeseitigung entscheidend. Und dieser hat mich bei Combat Ready einiges an Geld und viel Zeit gekostet. Die 60 Monate Garantie (mit 36 Monate Abholservice) ist aus meiner Sicht nichts wert und wäre für mich keinesfalls wieder ein Kaufargument.


----------

